# Mobile Desk Drawers



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

*Getting Started*

It may be 90 degrees here in the Chicago suburbs, but that is no excuse to stay out of the garage! Today I started work on the mobile drawers to match the two desks I previously built. Each unit will be four drawers, each utilizing 3/4 drawer extensions and lockable casters.

The goal is for me today is to start the side panels. Each will be pine with an MDF core. When completed, it will look much like a cabinet door (for now).

Dado set with the ZCI and sacrificial fence:









The boards are rabbeted:









And the pieces are dry fit together:


















Glue and clamp time, no fasteners will be used.




































That's it for today… another weekend flew by.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

SirFatty said:


> *Getting Started*
> 
> It may be 90 degrees here in the Chicago suburbs, but that is no excuse to stay out of the garage! Today I started work on the mobile drawers to match the two desks I previously built. Each unit will be four drawers, each utilizing 3/4 drawer extensions and lockable casters.
> 
> ...


Nice work! Thanks for sharing! (I know the feeling about time!)

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

SirFatty said:


> *Getting Started*
> 
> It may be 90 degrees here in the Chicago suburbs, but that is no excuse to stay out of the garage! Today I started work on the mobile drawers to match the two desks I previously built. Each unit will be four drawers, each utilizing 3/4 drawer extensions and lockable casters.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nate! The weekend is just a few days away…


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

*Finishing the side panels*

Another really hot day in Chicagoland…

Cut the MDF inserts for the panels. Glued in place, no fasteners used.



















What's that saying about clamps?


















Next, the stretchers that connect the two side panels are attached with glue and pocket screws.


















That's it for today, I'll get back out there when the temp comes down a bit!


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

*Side Assembly*

Just a little time available to work… attached two sides together with glue and pocket screws. It's starting to take shape. Using some recycled wood, as you can see. It'll be hidden, so (at least for now), I'm not too worried about that.



















Tiger, the shop cat!


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

*Drawer Slides and Drawer Blanks*

With the cases assembled and glue dried, it's time to mount the drawer slides. I started to manually measure the location for each slide…









But quickly realized that a quicker, more accurate way to lay out the lines would be a mini story pole.









Once the center lines were laid out, then it was time to install the slides. I used an awl to create a pilot for the 7/16" drill bit needed for the screws.









I also used a 3/4" scrap to position the slides.


















Next, I cut out all the drawer blanks, ready for tomorrow's rabbeting operation. Then install the drawer bottoms, attach drawer fronts and pulls and finish it off with some semi-gloss poly. Busy day tomorrow!


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

*Not so productive today...*

As I mentioned in my previous blog post, I cut all the drawer blanks in preparation for today's work. Unfortunately, most of the wood cupped overnight. So I had to scrap about 75% of the pine pieces. So, there is a lesson about the free wood. I guess you get what you pay for!

I was able to salvage four of the drawer assembles, I put those together with glue, brads and clamps. I got to use two of my new Jorgensen Cabinet Master clamps, and will be writing a review later (spoiler: they are fantastic).

The bottom and largest drawers.









The top and smallest drawers.









So, that's it for today, kind of disappointing as I thought I would be finishing the project. But that will have to wait until next weekend when I can buy some pine and Masonite (for the drawer bottoms). Off to do some yard work.


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

SirFatty said:


> *Not so productive today...*
> 
> As I mentioned in my previous blog post, I cut all the drawer blanks in preparation for today's work. Unfortunately, most of the wood cupped overnight. So I had to scrap about 75% of the pine pieces. So, there is a lesson about the free wood. I guess you get what you pay for!
> 
> ...


Hi:
Not to be berry of bad news, I think what you should have done is to put the cut parts in a plastic bag and that may have cut your loss.
I have been in the same boat, but I had not cut the wood to the final length. What I ended up doing was to planing some off both sides, and I was back in business. Please leave the pieces a little long so you can fix mess ups.
Have Fun


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

SirFatty said:


> *Not so productive today...*
> 
> As I mentioned in my previous blog post, I cut all the drawer blanks in preparation for today's work. Unfortunately, most of the wood cupped overnight. So I had to scrap about 75% of the pine pieces. So, there is a lesson about the free wood. I guess you get what you pay for!
> 
> ...


Hi Bigrock,

You're probably right. But I also should have let this stuff dry for a year in the basement. It's crate wood, so I'm guessing not kiln dried.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

*Fitting the drawers*

Some time on my hands tonight, so I mounted some of the drawers.

Using an awl, I created pilot holes for the drill bit.









A bit of tape on the bit so I don't poke through to the other side.









Attached the drawer slides and put them in the cabinet. 


















And that's it for tonight…


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

*Drawers, Top and Casters*

Another scorcher… just did some work in the morning until it go too hot to work in the garage.

Made a couple drawers, the last two for this mobile drawer cabinet (I'm building two simultaneously).









Then I cut the MDF top, and trimmed it with pine.









Using my Nobex saw, I mitered the four corners.


















Installed the four casters…


















Just sat the two new drawers in the cabinet, just to make sure the width was ok. 









Will finish the project this coming weekend. I hope.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

SirFatty said:


> *Drawers, Top and Casters*
> 
> Another scorcher… just did some work in the morning until it go too hot to work in the garage.
> 
> ...


COOL project!

Nice work!

Thank you.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

SirFatty said:


> *Drawers, Top and Casters*
> 
> Another scorcher… just did some work in the morning until it go too hot to work in the garage.
> 
> ...


Sir Fatty,

Nice work, thanks for sharing!

How do you like that miter saw. I have been thinking of getting one for my oldest son!

Nate


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

SirFatty said:


> *Drawers, Top and Casters*
> 
> Another scorcher… just did some work in the morning until it go too hot to work in the garage.
> 
> ...


Hi Nate,

I like it a lot… elected to buy it instead of a power miter saw about 15 years ago. It has the original blade too.. It needs to be secured to a surface when using though, otherwise it's difficult to use.

Have a good week, don't blow your fingers off on Wednesday, you need them for woodworking.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

SirFatty said:


> *Drawers, Top and Casters*
> 
> Another scorcher… just did some work in the morning until it go too hot to work in the garage.
> 
> ...


Joe, thanks for the support! These match the desks I built my kids… located here if you are interested.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

*Drawer pulls, adjustment and final sanding.*

Saturday was another brutal, muggy day. Until about 5:00p and then the temp dropped about 15 degrees. Finally, I can work in the garage without risking a heat stroke!

Mounted the drawer pulls, one set of stainless and one set painted black.










Since the drawer fronts are double thick, I had to counter sink with a forstner bit so the screw could reach the drawer pull.









Next step is several coats of poly and then another project is done!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

SirFatty said:


> *Drawer pulls, adjustment and final sanding.*
> 
> Saturday was another brutal, muggy day. Until about 5:00p and then the temp dropped about 15 degrees. Finally, I can work in the garage without risking a heat stroke!
> 
> ...


Looking really VERY GOOD!

Your 2nd picture sure makes those holes look bigger! (I thought 3/4"!) Man, those pulls must be pretty BIG! LOL
... of course it was just a close-up… LOL

You're going to be happy with those!

Thank you!


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

SirFatty said:


> *Drawer pulls, adjustment and final sanding.*
> 
> Saturday was another brutal, muggy day. Until about 5:00p and then the temp dropped about 15 degrees. Finally, I can work in the garage without risking a heat stroke!
> 
> ...


Hey Joe,

Thank you! You're very close actually, those are 1/2" holes… viewed from the inside of the drawer.

-Dave


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

SirFatty said:


> *Drawer pulls, adjustment and final sanding.*
> 
> Saturday was another brutal, muggy day. Until about 5:00p and then the temp dropped about 15 degrees. Finally, I can work in the garage without risking a heat stroke!
> 
> ...


SirFatty,

I guess you needed some extra space for the screws… screws too short otherwise?! LOL
... I've done that too…

LOL

Thank you!


----------

